# Stock times?



## 02max (Mar 23, 2004)

From a 02 v6 maxima automatic. I had a guy tell me he went 14.70 stock in a auto. I find that hard to believe. Is this true??


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Dude.. what made you want to post this in the Forced induction / Nitrious oxide secton??? WTF!!!!
anywho.. isnt it a low 15 sec. car?


----------



## 02max (Mar 23, 2004)

Chuck said:


> Dude.. what made you want to post this in the Forced induction / Nitrious oxide secton??? WTF!!!!
> anywho.. isnt it a low 15 sec. car?



Brain fart 

I was surfin here and the phone rang I thought I had changed forums 

DOH IM A :dumbass:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Why don't you run it on that simulator in off topic and see!? Hehehe... 

(moved)


----------



## F23A4 (May 4, 2004)

I ran a [email protected] stock. (ref. 2002 Maxima SE automatic)


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

F23A4 said:


> I ran a [email protected] stock. (ref. 2002 Maxima SE automatic)


Gotta be faster than 15s because I was running 15.4 in my Stock 2k auto


----------

